# Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht



## Angsthase (15. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Zuerst einmal ein Dankeschön für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge und Anleitungen, die hier von euch zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Ich habe mich schon kräftig durchgelesen und der Baubeginn meines eigenen Teichs rückt immer näher. Da bereits einige Nutzer ihre Planungs- und Bauphase teilen, möchte ich das auch machen und hoffe auf zahlreiche Anregungen und Kritik.

Kurze Einleitung: Wir haben ein relativ großes Grundstück mit circa 2500qm vor und 5000qm hinter dem Haus. Platz ist also genug vorhanden, nur macht es leider die Frage nach dem geeigneten Standort nicht unbedingt leichter. 

Der Großteil der Fläche besteht aus Rasen, es gibt nur vereinzelte Bäume. Gut wegen fehlendem Laubeintrag, aber schlecht für die optische Eingliederung des Teiches.

Einige Eckpunkte habe ich mir bereits überlegt:
- möglichst naturnah
- Folienteich mit circa 40-50m² Wasseroberfläche und 150cm max. Tiefe
- zumindest teilweise Ufergraben
- keine Filtertechnik, dafür ausreichend Wasserpflanzen
- kein Fischbesatz, zumindest nicht im ersten Jahr (danach vielleicht kleine Fische wie __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge)
- möglicherweise einen kleinen Bachlauf

Meine ersten Fragen wären:

1) Wie gliedert man einen Teich auf dieser Freifläche ein? Sollte er auch außerhalb des Teichs stark/hoch bepflanzt werden oder eher mit Pflastersteinen und Terasse umgeben werden?

Ich weiß, dass die Standortwahl nur schlecht über Fotos zu bestimmen ist, aber vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Teichen auf großen, freien Flächen. Ich stelle mir derzeit vor, dass eine Teichumgebung mit hohen Pflanzen (z.B. __ Schilf) ebenso aufgesetzt und unnatürlich wirkt wie ein umlaufender Weg.

2) Trotz der Naturnähe möchte ich möglichst klares Wasser. Ist dies bei ständiger Sonneneinstrahlung und fehlender Filtertechnik möglich? Wie gesagt, der Teich soll recht stark bepflanzt werden.

3) Ich möchte möglichst auf Kies verzichten, da mir die Optik nicht gefällt. Stattdessen ziehe ich feinen Sand und einige Feldsteine als Akzent vor. Bringt es etwas, die Folie vollständig mit hellem Sand zu überdecken? Oder wird der Sand mittelfristig durch Ablagerungen und Algen genauso dunkel wie die Folie?

4) Reicht normaler feiner Sand ohne Lehmanteil als Substrat für die Pflanzen oder sollte ich Pflanzkörbe mit besserem Substrat vorziehen?


Zu den Fotos: Leider ist nur ein Ausschnitt der Hausrückseite zu sehen. Dort sollte der Teich nach meiner Meinung hin. Ich reiche nächste Woche einige Fotos nach, da ich unter der Woche unterwegs bin. Ich werde auch einige Formen mit dem __ Wasserschlauch auslegen und hoffe auf eure Meinungen.

Den derzeitigen "Tümpel" bitte höchstens mit einem Augenzwinkern kommentieren. 

Achso: Die Sonne kommt ab Mittag von links (bezogen auf die Fotos)

Ich habe hier schon viele Beiträge gelesen, insbesondere die Anleitungen. Falls doch schon etwas irgendwo anders beantwortet wurde, reicht mich bitte nicht einfach an die Suchfunktion weiter.

Vielen Dank!

Den Baubeginn habe ich auf Ende Februar gelegt, falls uns nicht noch ein Spätwinter überrascht.


----------



## jochen (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo Tim,

erstmal ....

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

keine Angst... , in so einen Grundstück bekommst du bestimmt ein schönes Teichlein eingebunden.

Das Grundstück schreit nahezu nach einen Teich,
 mit Überlegung und mit etwas Hilfe der verschiedenen User hier wird das bestimmt gelingen.

Zu deinen Fragen,

zu 2) ...

natürlich kann das gelingen,
wie schon von dir beschrieben brauchst du viele starkzehrende Pflanzen die man meißt in die Sumpfzone unterbringt.
Wichtig sind auch stark sauerstoffspendente Pflanzen, dazu werden meißt Unterwasserpflanzen verwendet.
Wichtig ist auch das du Substrat einbringst, Sand wäre dazu ideal, oder sogar besser an manchen Stellen Lavabruch.
Auf den Substrat können sich dann die nitrifizierenden Bakterien ansiedeln, die deinen Teich "sauber" halten.
Eine teilweiße Abschattung hilft auch gegen Algenbildung.

zu 3) ...

der Sand dunkelt nach, also nicht unbedingt Maledivenflair erwarten... 
aber eine durchgezogene Substratschicht von ca 10 -
15cm. ist für einen Naturteich lebenswichtig...siehe oben. 

zu 4) ...

Pflanzkörbe würde ich in so einen Teich überhaupt nicht einbringen,
normaler Sand reicht, wenn du es hundertprozentig machen willst kannst du an stark bepflanzten Stellen Sand mit Lehmanteil verwenden.
Lass bitte die Finger von Teicherde, die man in Baumärkten etc. kaufen kann, das ist der beste Algendünger.

Zu Punkt Eins bekommst du sicherlich von etwas kreativeren Usern als ich es bin Anregungen... 

Viel Spaß noch bei der Planung, und hier im Forum.

Bei weiteren Fragen immer her damit, dafür ist ja das Forum da.


----------



## katja (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

na dann fang ich doch mal an  

hallo tim und :willkommen bei den teich-:crazy

zuerst einmal: dein haus ist ja erste sahne!!! etwas ganz spezielles 

und das grundstück erst!! wobei..... so eine größe macht auch ganz schön arbeit....

ach ja, stichwort arbeit: die idee mit dem naturnahen teich find ich klasse, goldfische würde ich z.b. nie mehr einsetzen, die vermehren sich wie die karnickel 

zu deiner lagefrage: ich persönlich würde den teich in den hinteren teil des gartens bauen.
ob das größenverhältnis nun stimmt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe mal in deinem foto was eingezeichnet. das rechteck soll eine holzterrasse markieren, so hättet ihr noch einen tollen sitz/liegeplatz direkt am teich. und wenn ihr dort noch einen recht großen marktschirm integriert, würde dieser auch ein stück teich mitbeschatten (wenn ich den sonnenverlauf richtig verstanden habe).

zu deinen technikfragen werden sich noch die experten melden, ich denke, es wird wohl recht schwierig bei voller sonneneinstrahlung ohne filter...

ich bin schon gespannt, wie und was es schlussendlich bei dir wird, halte uns auf jeden fall auf dem laufenden ja? mit bildern natürlich


----------



## chromis (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hi,

Platz ist ja wirklich mehr als genug vorhanden für einen großen Teich, evtl. auch noch mit anschließender Feuchtwiese sowie einem natürlich wirkenden Bachlauf. Natürlich sollte ein gemütlicher Sitzplatz am Teich realisiert werden, man will den Teich schließlich auch genießen können.

Den gesamten Garten würde ich allerdings auch in die Planungen einbeziehen. Mir wäre er viel zu offen, überschaubar nach allen Seiten. Gerade ein solch großes Grundstück kann man schön in verschiedene "Räume" aufteilen, damit es immer wieder etwas Neues zu entdecken gibt. Die große Rasenfläche wirkt langweilig, einen Teil davon kann man beruhigt der Teichlandschaft opfern, den Rest mit Sträuchern und Stauden auflockern. Auch ein geschwungener, an den Seiten mit Pflanzen versehener Weg zum Teich unterbricht die öde Rasenfläche.

Schöne Anregungen für solche Fälle liefert auch das Buch "Vom Teich zum Wassergarten" aus dem Dähne-Verlag.

Gruß
Rainer

edit: Bei dem großen Grundstück fällt mir auch der Garten von Claude Monet und die Bilder von seinem Seerosenteich ein, wäre doch schon mal eine Anregung:
http://www.planet-wissen.de/pw/Artikel,,,,,,,D987AABD773C016CE030DB95FBC3663B,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.html


----------



## Angsthase (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten. 

@Jochen

Mich reizt die Ostsee fast genauso wie die Malediven. 

Mit Sand, Lavabruch, einigen Feldsteinen und Wasserpflanzen kann man wohl einen schönen Untergrund schaffen. Da ist ein wenig Färbung schon in Ordnung.

Von den Tücken der Teicherde habe ich hier schon gelesen. Ich frag mich überhaupt, warum es noch als Teicherde verkauft wird.


@Katja

Ja, Arbeit macht es auf jeden Fall, zumal es derzeit nur von zwei Personen durchgängig bewohnt wird. Das erinnert einen an die Versteckspiele aus der Kindheit.

Danke für die Zeichnung, so könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. Von der Sitzgruppe bis zur mittleren Rabatte sind es circa 10m, die Relationen stimmen also. Ich werde dieses Wochenende mal die Konturen legen und fotografieren. Dann können wir uns das nochmal anschauen, zusammen mit der anderen Hälfte der Hausrückseite.


@Rainer

Der Garten von Monet schaut wirklich traumhaft aus. Hängende Weiden, die sich an der Wasseroberfläche spiegeln... 

Wie es mit bei unserer restlichen Rasenfläche aussieht, ist fraglich. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich daran noch nicht satt gesehen, auch nicht die Dauerbewohner. Aber mit meinen derzeitigen Arbeitsverpflichtungen geht es auch kaum anders. Für meine Mutter (noch berufstätig) und meine Großmutter (topfit, aber soll lieber geniessen) sind die jetzigen Pflichten im und um Haus ausreichend.

Also kurzgefasst: Es muss sich leider erstmal auf den Teich beschränken, aber natürlich mit der Option auf weitere Änderungen.


----------



## Silke (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo,
toll, wenn man so ein Grundstück sein eigen nennt.
Es ist auf jeden Fall möglich einen naturnahen Teich ohne Filter zu betreiben. Ich habe selbst vor 2 Jahren unseren Teich angelegt (kannst ja mal nach meinen Beiträgen suchen) und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Wasserqualität. Immer klares Wasser (aber auch ein paar Fadenalgen). Ich habe allerdings überhaupt keine Fische. Und mein Skimmer funzte noch nicht wie gewünscht. Naja, man muss ja was zu tun haben  . Sand ist sehr gut! Zum einpflanzen habe ich etwas größere Steine zur Stabilisation verwendet, bis die Pflanzen fest angewachsen waren. Und ich habe auch den ganzen Tag Sonne. Aber das spielt bei der Größe keine große Rolle - glaube ich. Zum Drumrum: ich empfehle dir, dort heimische Sträucher und Büsche anzulegen, damit sich die Tiere wohlfühlen. Da gibt es unendlich viel Auswahl.
Viel Spaß bei der Planung!


----------



## Angsthase (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo Silke,

ich hab mir grad die Bilder von deinem Teich angeschaut. Schaut wirklich super aus, so könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen.

Wenn es wirklich "nur" Fadenalgen werden, wär mir das schon recht. 

Vielen Dank für die Tips, gute Motivation!


----------



## chromis (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo,

hier noch eine interessante Seite zum Thema Naturteich:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/index.htm


----------



## zoe (19. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo :Willkommen2 

Bei mir würde es wohl auf ungefähr sowas da hinaus laufen: 
inklusive Kuh oder Ziege oder so  

Naja, mal im ernst, gute Tipps hast du ja schon bekommen.
Was der Thias mit seiner Folie damals gemacht hat hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Erst die Folie verkleidet, verputzt, vermörtelt und mit sand-kies beworfen.
Das hat mich damals schwer beeindruckt... sieht voll natürlich aus:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225/page-3 (Post 27) Sand wird wirklich schnell dunkel, dass kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. 

Bei der Größe des Grundstücks... hast du schon einmal über einen Schwimmteich nachgedacht? Solche Schwimmteiche hab ich sogar schon mit Sandstrand gesehen.
Den kleinen Teich würd ich glatt dort lassen, ist immerhin euer erster.
Ach, wegen dem __ Schilf bitte nicht pflanzen das kann die stärkste Folie durchlöchern, davon gibts auch Bilder hier im Forum. 
Wenn du eine Naturnahe Gestaltung möchtest bietet sich ja einiges an... Wurzeln, teilweise mit Moosen bewachsen... Verschiedene Gräser, __ Binsen... Felsen, Steine... und halt schöne Sumpfpflanzen drum herum (die Pflanzendatenbank hier im Forum hilft da auch weiter).
Ein Holzweg oder eine Terrasse die über den Teich reicht muss auch nicht unnatürlich aussehen, vor allem wenn die Pflanzen bis ran wachsen. So naturholzfarben und sattes grün schaut gut aus. (ist meine Meinung  ) 

Ist euer derzeitiger "Tümpel" ein Fertigteich? Dann könntest du daraus ja eine Schilf"insel" mit Gräsern an den Seiten machen. 

Ach du meine Güte... ich komm ins labern... 

Ähm ja ... meine 2 cent zu dem Thema.

Viel Spass dann beim Teichbau und beim weiteren planen  

liebe Grüße
zoe

edit: zu klein haben schon viele hier gebaut (kann man sehr schön nachlesen) zu groß noch keiner...


----------



## Angsthase (27. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo miteinander. Die letzten Tage liefen nicht ganz wie geplant, deshalb war ich abwesend.

Zoe, ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Fotomontage, da kann man sich richtig schön reinversetzen und schaut traumhaft aus (auch wenn ich erst beim 5ten Hinsehen die Kuh entdeckt habe :smoki). Aber selbst bei dem großen Grundstück ist uns die Wasserfläche zuviel. Das könnte sich vielleicht in den nächsten Jahren ändern (Stichwort Teichfanatiker ), aber derzeit soll der Teich nicht zum zentralen Punkt werden. 

Den Teichbau von Thias habe ich mir schon angeschaut, ist wirklich ein Meisterstück. Falls eine Steilwand in meinen Teich kommt, werde ich dort dasselbe Verfahren nutzen. Vielleicht Armierungsgewebe anstatt Verbundmatte, muss ich mal schauen. Bei den flach abfallenden Bereichen sollte es schon Sand sein, als Substrat für die zahlreichen Pflanzen.

Leider gibt es noch ein Problem, welches mir erst wieder nach Lektüre der Leitungspläne eingefallen ist. Es laufen hinter dem Grundstück 4 Drainagerohre vom Haus weg, in Richtung mittlere Blumenrabatte (siehe erstes Bild). Diese 1m tiefen Rohre sollten vorläufig bleiben, wo sie sind, sonst müsste ich circa 100qm aufbaggern und neu verlegen. Irgendwann muss das schon gemacht werden, weil sie stark zugesetzt sind. Hab da grad mal aufgebuddelt, deshalb die erdigen Flecken auf dem Bild. Das soll aber erst in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren gemacht werden. Das heisst also, dass der Bereich ausscheidet.

Ich bin gestern zufällig auf ein Teichbild gestossen, welches mir sofort gefallen hat (siehe zweites Bild), auch wenn es schon sehr stark an einen formalen Teich grenzt. Vorteile dabei sind, dass man einen sauberen Übergang zur Grasfläche schaffen kann und die Saugsperre ideal funktioniert. Eine Sumpfzone kann man auf 1-2 Seiten einbauen.

Ich weiß, dass ich das letztendlich entscheiden muss, aber ich würde trotzdem gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören. Zumal es ja letztendlich ein simples Rechteck mit runden Kanten sein würde und ich das in kaum einem Teichalbum finde, vielleicht aus gutem Grund? 

Auf dem dritten Bild ist eine mögliche Idee zu sehen. Die Wäschestangen und dortigen Nadelhölzer würden dann umgesetzt werden.



Achso: Schwimmteich wär eine nette Option, aber in circa 1-2km Entfernung fliesst die Elde und auf der anderen Seite 2 Badeseen. Die Strecke schafft man mit dem Fahrrad in ein paar Minuten. Das reicht eigentlich aus.


Noch ein Edit: Die Maße des Teiches auf dem dritten Bild wären dann circa 9x6m.


----------



## jochen (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hi Tim,

Du Kannst doch die Drainagen überbauen,
wenn sie in einen Meter Tiefe liegen, könntest du locker Flachwasser oder Sumpfzone darüber gestalden.

Wenn du die Drainagen sowieso neu verlegen möchtest, kannst du die Rohre dann einfach im Erdreich unter dem Teich liegen lassen.


----------



## Angsthase (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Das wird wohl nicht gehen, da aus irgendwelchen Gründen eine umlaufende Schotterschicht angelegt wurde, circa 30-40cm im Radius (siehe Bild). Warum diese Schicht auch nach oben hin so dick ist, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wasser läuft schließlich nach unten. Aber ich war beim Anlegen damals nicht dabei.

Das birgt natürlich eine große Gefahr, dass der Teich in diesem Bereich absacken könnte, zumal der Schotter recht groß ist (gebrochene Dachziegel z.B.). Man merkt das, wenn man mit einem Auto oder Bagger darüberfährt.  Da müsste ich schon großflächig den Schotter entfernen und mit Kies ersetzen, was einem Neubau gleichkommt.

Sparen könnte man dadurch auch nur 1-2 Meter Breite, was bei der verfügbaren Fläche nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Angsthase (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Wo ich grad schon das Bildprogramm offen habe, möchte ich mal gleich wegen der Randgestaltung fragen.

Mal angenommen, ich würde den Teichbau so umsetzen wie in dem Bild von der ersten Seite zu sehen, wäre das angehängte Bild eine taugliche Ufergestaltung?

Von außen also Granitsteine in Beton gefasst, damit sie stabil liegen und gleichzeitig kein Gras/Unkraut an den Teich wachsen kann. Ist auch eine super Mähkante. Von innen eine 30cm Trittplatte/Randstein oder ähnliches, die allein vom Sand gehalten wird. Falls der Sand und das Wasser nicht genügend Anpressdruck entwickelt, könnte die innere Trittplatte vielleicht auch in ein Mörtelbett gesetzt werden.

Ich habe diese Art der Randgestaltung noch nirgendwo gesehen, könnte mir das aber vorstellen. Die Saugsperre würde doch gut funktionieren? Bei unterschiedlichem Wasserstand bleibt auch genug Luft nach unten und oben. Durch den Sand habe ich dann immer noch die Möglichkeit, eine natürlichere Umgebung zu gestalten, indem ich einfach Feldsteine und Wurzeln auf den Sand lege. Der Großteil der Uferzone wird ja sowieso beflanzt. Beim Sumpfgraben könnte man das gleiche Prinzip nutzen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## jochen (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hi Tim,

so funktionierts bestimmt... 

ob du nun ein natürliches Ufer damit gestaltest oder eben die Rasenkante eher "gepflegt" magst, liegt ganz an dir.

Wie geschrieben im Prinzip ist der Aufbau so ok.

Hier mal ein Teil von meiner Ufergestaltung...

Ein Teil des Ufers grenzt wie von dir angedacht an einer Granitreihe, ob es dann wie von dir geplant mit Rasen oder wie bei mir mit Granitplatten zum Grundstück übergeht, ist eher egal.


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo Tim.

Hier gibts auch noch jede Menge Ideen zum Teichrand.

Vielleicht ist da auch noch was für Dich dabei?!


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo Angsthase
Zu dem Grundstück fällt mir nur eins ein WELLNESS-OASE !!!

Ich würde mir hier einen großen Schwimmteich mitten rein bauen und einen Filterteich in eine schattigere Ecke dann kann das Wasser im Schwimmteich etwas abkühlen.
Weiterhin würde ich den Garten in einzelne "Zimmer" aufteilen nichts geht über eine lauschige Ecke im Garten die nicht einsehbar ist vieleicht mit Feuerstelle oder Pavillon.
Auch eine Sauna mit Holzbefeuerung macht sich immer gut !!! 
Auch wenn der Baggersee gleich in der Nähe ist lohnt es sich den Teich so zu bauen, das man mal reinhüpfen kann.
Wenn du eine Grundstückszeichnung ( Lageplan ) hast kann ich dir gerne eine passende Zeichnung erstellen ... Ich hab ja noch Winterpause


----------



## gartenfutzi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Ich nochmal....

Zu der Skizze mit dem Teichrand  DAS GEHT SO NICHT !!!!    

Der Sand rutscht ab die Platten kippen um und die Folie liegt im freien!!!!

Bei Sand kannst du nur ein flaches Gefälle bauen und unterwasser eine Abrutschkante !!!
Ein Stufiges Profil ist bei Sand unmöglich wenn du die Folie nicht sehen willst.


----------



## Angsthase (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau - Anregungen erwünscht*

Hallo! Nach einiger Abwesenheit gibt es wieder Neuigkeiten:

Ich habe mich für einen Naturagart-Teich entschieden, inklusive Uferwall + Graben. Vorbestellt ist schon alles, wohl circa 40m² Wasserfläche. Damit erübrigt sich auch die oben genannte Idee der Ufergestaltung. Ab März habe ich Zeit für die Bauarbeiten.

Danke Jochen und Annett für die Uferprofile. Den Fachbeitrag von Thias habe ich sogar schon früher gelesen, aber anscheinend erfolgreich verdrängen können. 

@Gartenfutzi

Wie gesagt, Schwimmteich ist vorerst nicht geplant, da er wahrscheinlich kaum genutzt werden würde. Ich werde den Teich trotzdem so konstruieren, dass er in ein paar Jahren eventuell als Filterteich dienen kann.

Der restliche Garten wird wohl weiterhin so offen bleiben, aus Mangel an (neugierigen) Nachbarn. Man könnte am Nachmittag nackt über das Grundstück laufen, ohne am nächsten Tag schief angeschaut zu werden. Deshalb ist das Bedürfnis nach "eingezäunten" versteckten Ecken natürlich nicht so groß. Zwei bewachsene "Rückzugsecken" für Liegestühle und Siesta sind aber an beiden Hausseiten vorhanden.

Trotzdem herzlichen Dank für das Angebot mit der Zeichnung.


----------

